# fly rod wall racks



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Good thread, I'm in the same boat here. I was thinking of just getting some Cypress planks and putting dowels in evenly spaced on a 22.5° angle. I just need to figure out how to get them so I can repeat the angle for each dowel. I think @yobata or @BayStYat had some like that......I can't remember but if I'm correct maybe they'll chime in.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

I built one for a friend last year.....


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I've built a couple things but, I'm not really a woodworker, is that black walnut? Looks slick!!


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

LWalker said:


> I built one for a friend last year.....


That's gorgeous! of course seeing your boat build I'd expect nothing less. 

That's pretty much what I'm looking for. Found a couple I like from woodworkers online. One out of new hampshire I might end up going with is similar aside from being made to hold one rod per level. 

I should have paid attention in wood shop! Lol


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

If you want something really cheap then use (3) 4' pine 1x2s from Lows and use a hole saw to cut out 3/4 circles where you want the rods to sit. Then mount directly to wall or use another 1x2 to mount perpendicularly then attach entire setup to wall. I placed some felt strips in the cutouts to protect the rods. Takes 30 mins and less than $20 assuming you have the hole saw.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I found a post on here a while back and stole this idea. I took some dowel rods, cut them into short 2-3" pieces and drilled out the center. Attached them directly to the wall, spaced evenly. Then I stole some of the girlfriends hair ties to wrap around the cork and secure in place. I still have to plug the holes and paint to match to make it pretty, but it works pretty well..
View attachment 4378
.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> I've built a couple things but, I'm not really a woodworker, is that black walnut? Looks slick!!


Thanks and Correct!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

LWalker said:


> Thanks and Correct!


Really pretty.
I was up at red bay lumber the other day buying a decent size piece of teak for my Mako project....... Glad I don't have to buy much more of that...


----------

